# Fishing Babes....



## DonP

Ok Guys...

This link should help make your Thursday morning go by a little bit quicker!!  

Fishing Babes

Have fun!!


----------



## Gone Fishing

What was the name of the old fishing site I used to hang out at........Michigan something or nother...............  :lol:


----------



## adam bomb

boy, that just ruined my day....not!   :lol:


----------



## DonP

... but is there actually a redfish anywhere in this picture?


----------



## luv2havemoartime

The "Fishing Hotties" on www.myfishingpictures.com will rock your world and make your planets twirl:yikes:


----------



## adam bomb

well men, it may be time to head south for winter...:lol:


----------



## tgafish

Beautiful sunset:yikes:


----------



## tgafish

Wow nice grope her errr... I mean grouper


----------



## tgafish

Nice snapper!!!


----------



## Reel Naughty

Why dont we have something like that??? Another site that I belong to, "The Hull Truth", also has something similar! We need to get some Michigan representation! Why does Florida get all of the credit! 

Sure our girls will have on two layers of clothes for the most part, and be pasty white holding an ugly Walleye, but what the hell!!:lol:


----------



## mich buckmaster

Wow!!!!!!!!!

Wow!!!!!!!

Wow!!!!!!!!

Did I Say Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonP

.... I'm not even going there... I am going to be a good boy!!  

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## RyGuy525

What a awesome thread!:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Sin_X

I was going to be good too, but I have to say it. Going through this thread messed up my fishing pole!!

The rod bends the wrong way now!:evilsmile


----------



## caznik

Man I found this site along time ago. Where have you ald farts been anyways. Well here is a vidio that I had posted on another site that has something to do with the XXXfishing team.

Check it out:

http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/fishing-girls.html


Caznik


----------



## Backlash

I'd like to know if you all got permission from my wife and misstresses to post thier pictures on the net


----------



## REG

Just in case you want more...

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=268520


----------

